# Hunt and Field Training Plans for the Week of August 19-25



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

MH pass #4 at a very challenging test in western NY!!!!
Screwball series with one too many handles kept us from pass #5...will have to wait until next time. Super proud of Slater he is proving to be a great master dog!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job Anney! Is your next one at National?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

We ran in 2 HRC Seasoned tests over the weekend. The judges both days were my club president and HRC's national president. Yikes! Winter passed both days and now has her HR title. 
We had a great team run with us this weekend. It was a gal with her 22 month old, 11 pound, miniature poodle, named Star. Star earned a pass on Sunday.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Been training just not posting. Finally decided to get at the rotated swim-by drill we are supposed to be doing and learned why the pro wanted us to do swim-by again only running the back pile on the long end of the pond. Once I set-out the side piles I started getting bugging issues. She'll get to the line where the side piles are and instead of driving back just wants to ping-pong between the side piles (which I haven't even dared send her to yet...she's not ready. They are there though, and she knows it). So working on that factor. She also is occasionally driving into the water at an instead of straight although she is lined up and appears to be looking straight. Made the mistake of calling her back the two times she did that rather than handling her off that angle and I ended up getting a no-go. Lesson learned the hard way. Thirdly toward the end she is trying to avoid by not looking out. Anyway, called Pete and he says this is all normal. Phew. Did not have this problem to this extent but then the side piles were off to the side and long. Now that they are closer and the back pile longer it is hard for her.

Yesterday we did an interesting marking drill. Had two gunners lined up in a row. First one threw to the left, back gunner through to the right. Front gunner would throw angle forward, back gunner angle back. Then front gunner would throw flat followed by back gunner flat. Then front angle back, back angle forward. Scout ran first and handled this really well--well enough that I didn't immediately see the value in the drill until I saw a few dogs struggle with this one. On the front gunner marks the dogs would tend to hunt short of the mark (first mark was angle forward) and on the back gunner marks the dogs would tend to over-run the mark after the first one (angle back).

Of course, she did really well on the marking drill but not so much on her blind yesterday. The fields we train in tend to be fenced in..they often put cattle in some of them during the winter. Anyway, to do a set-up with three marks and a Senior blind, the blind goes on the outside of the marks which can push it near a fence and this has been an issue with her. She has an affinity to fences for some odd reason. So going to address this with the pro next time I see him. I've been kind of hoping it will get better with experience but not so sure right now.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay Holly!! Great job!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We ran our first 2 HRC Seasoned tests this weekend, and got 2 passes but I have to say I wasn't particularly proud of either one. He did all kinds of weird stuff. Obviously not weird enough to fail, but still. 
Dan ran him. That might have been some of the problem (or so Dan thought) because I run him in training most of the time. Whatever. I wasn't too pleased with him.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

We drive home tomorrow. I will make diagrams of the tests Slater had this weekend as they were very interesting and definitely the most challenging he's run. 
This has been a productive trip. In 1 1/2 weeks I've picked up 2 master passes, a new car, 3 pairs of new tennis shoes (don't ask), a new addiction to Oscar Pistorius and 5 bags of frozen BilJac. Score!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> We ran our first 2 HRC Seasoned tests this weekend, and got 2 passes but I have to say I wasn't particularly proud of either one. He did all kinds of weird stuff. Obviously not weird enough to fail, but still.
> Dan ran him. That might have been some of the problem (or so Dan thought) because I run him in training most of the time. Whatever. I wasn't too pleased with him.


I wonder if watching him run rather than running him gave you a more critical eye?

I really liked the tests that I ran this past week-end. I thought that they gave me a lot of feedback as to where we are. Winter looked pretty dang solid on land. Water blinds, we can get there but we need to sharpen our skills. On Sunday's water blind many dogs ran the left bank, Winter was one of them. I gave an immediate whistle, right angle back, she tried to go left again, very quick whistle, pause, right angle back, and she took it into the water, one more whistle later put her on the bird. A more experience handler probably would not have gotten that whistle refusal. I should have taken the pause after the first whistle and maybe even taken a step or two before the cast. The good thing is I was able to get her off the left bank and into the water. Later, I was able to ask the judge if my line was off on that water blind, " nope your line look good she just decided to run the left bank".


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well Scout is now taking a more solid swim to the long back pile past the over pile line. She's still taking off at an angle into the water even when I swear I've got her looking straight...I don't think the shape of the pond is helping here. It is shaped like a backward 'L' and running it from the base of the L she wants to veer more left where the over pile is and there is more water...its broader. I might try running from the other side. She is starting to self correct though when she takes that initial poor line but I am not happy about it yet.

On her third trip to the back pile she got within 2-3' of the shore and then started piddling around. Slowed down, drank some water, walked back and forth. She would not cast back and then started swimming to me without ever going to the pile (the same one she went to two times before today, and several times this week). I was not going to let that go. So I sat her in the water (at this point she had swam toward me and close to the shore so she was in wading water) and marched all the way around the pond until I faced her. I cast her back to the middle of the pond then had her swim-by to the back pile. After she picked up the bumper I cast her for another swim-by all the way back to our starting point. Let's just say she didn't try that one again!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I have been training really hard lately. I joined a new club that is alot closer it is an AKC club different than my UKC club. I was hesitant to do any doubles with Jige with not e-collaring him I wasnt sure how to get a correction in the field if he went for the wrong bumper. Well Denny the club president helped me out we really exaggerated the degrees between his double. We did a few times that night. Well Jige caught on to this with gusto he is doing 80yrd doubles with a narrow degrees between them. He is also doing in and outs and I have started him on blinds. Just started that last night. He did a couple really good the first night and tonight he did three of them. The first one was messy but the 2 repeat runs were alot better.


----------

